# new to the forums



## bluefrog (Feb 11, 2006)

My name is  Scott and I live in Delray Beach, Fl.  I've been smoking meat for years.  I've owned the bullet type chacoal smokers, the barrel, the offset barrel and gas grills with smoker boxes.  I just ordered theGOSM big block.  I am 64 and like to do things the easy way now.
I'm excited to be amember of this group.

Bluefrog


----------



## bearswoodshop (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome Scott, I'm with you on doing things the easy way, we've earned it.  Post a picture of the bigblock GOSM when you get a chance, maybe with some eats in it.  BEAR


----------



## monty (Feb 11, 2006)

Glad to have you on our side, Scott! I sincerely hope you enjoy our family here and please post what you know and ask about what you don't!
And if you want to double up on your fun and knowledge we have a sister site, Extreme Home Gardening". Just follow the link on the main forum page and you will find familiar faces and lots of great gardening tips!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Feb 12, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Scott. Nice to see that you have used the various smokers, hope you'll be willing to help out the newbies just learning the art when they ask the "Which one should I get" question!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Feb 12, 2006)

Scott,
      Also a welcome from Seagrove Beach, Fl. My wife gave me (with some not so subtle hinting) a big block GOSM for Christmas this past year. It's the SS dual wall model and I love it. As a matter of fact, I'm doing whole chickens today and I tentatively plan to do jerkey tomorrow. I still have the Charbroil off set and use it occasionally but don't you agee that the GOSM certainly makes life easy? Anyway, again, welcome aboard and let us hear from you often.


----------



## rpkoran (Feb 13, 2006)

Scott,

 Welcome to the best site on the Internet for smokers.

 Got my GOSM big block 2 weeks ago, but having problems with the door and seeing if I can get the door exchanged. Been pretty cold in Wisconsin to smoke right now. 

Randy


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

Scott,
     Just a follow up ..... the chickens again turned out great! (By the way, I used the whole chicken recipe in this forum .. Danny Gulden's recipe) We had them for dinner this evening and again remembered one of the reasons we enjoy smoking so much. Because it tastes so wonderful. I'm definitely doing the jerky tomorrow. I'll let you know how that turns out.


----------



## soflaquer (Feb 13, 2006)

Blue,

Thanks for taking the time to go to "Roll Call" and introducing yourself to all our Members!

Welcome fellow South Floridian!

Jeff


----------



## buzzard (Feb 19, 2006)

howdy bluefrog

glad your here.  i am still a new fish to smoking (almost one year now)and can certainly use the wisdom of the educated smoker, so for me im certainly excited to read your words of the thin blue smoke.

look forward to seeing you in many other posts.


----------



## bluefrog (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks to all for the warm welcome!  Have been using the new gosm regularly since it came.  Really like it so far. I enjoy this sight very much and look forward to a long relationship.  Florida Bill, how did the chickens turn out?  I first heard of abt's on this site and have done them with shrimp, scallops, chicken, chedar, feta, cream cheese, and maybe some other things that I have forgotten.  LOVE THEM!  Even my wife who is not real big on spicey foods likes them.  This has just been a bunch of random thoughts strung together.  Hope you can make sense of it all.

Scott


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Mar 17, 2006)

Scott,
      I think I mentioned earlier that the chickens turned out great. However, I didn't do so well with the jerkey the next day. Foutunately, I was able to use our trustworthy forum and was able to get some really good input as to what I did wrong. (I think the biggest thing was that I used too much heat and didn't cut my strips quite thick enough. I apprecaite this forum more every day.) So, again, welcome and I'm off to do some more chicken this weekend.


----------

